# Building a new Home



## davidburn (May 10, 2007)

Im currently in the planning stages of building a new home.

My question's are;

What is the best shape for the room for HT?

What would be the best size for the room. My current HT room is very small 3.5m x 3.5m with 9" cealings and the sound is huge to say the least, but only has 1 sweet spot. The new room will be completely sealed with only a door way for entry.

I would like to have a 100" screen but with only 4 sets in the room.

Any suggestions on the ultimate room would be great.

Thanks.

Dave.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

What is the available envelope to work in as far as size? How many seats do you want? How many rows? How high can you go with the ceilings?

All of those things will determine how to answer.

Bryan


----------



## davidburn (May 10, 2007)

bpape said:


> What is the available envelope to work in as far as size? How many seats do you want? How many rows? How high can you go with the ceilings?
> 
> All of those things will determine how to answer.
> 
> Bryan


Thanks Bryan,

The ceiling will be 9ft high, this cannot be changed.

I only want 4 seat's all in a row.

As far as the envelope, I would like to keep it as small as I can without compromising to much on SQ.

I will be using a 50" plasma for everyday viewing and then a projector for movies.

The audio will be 5.1

The room will be used mainly for Movie Viewing and will be tucked in the back corner of the house.

The proposed room size on the plan is 3.6m x 4.7m, does this work?

Thanks.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

That's not a bad size though I think you'll find it pretty cramped side to side with 4 seats depending on how big they are. Again, hard to say if 3.6 x 4.7 is good or not without knowing the height. 

Bryan


----------



## davidburn (May 10, 2007)

The height is 9 ft.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Nothing really bad in those dimensions. It's certainly nice to have the extra height.

Bryan


----------



## davidburn (May 10, 2007)

The seats will be Jason Lazy Boy Rocker Recliners which are not very wide but very comfy.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I have 3 recliners in a 3m.wide room and they almost touch wall to wall..
I think it might be a bit tight with 4 in a 3.6M.wide room!


----------



## davidburn (May 10, 2007)

Prof. said:


> I have 3 recliners in a 3m.wide room and they almost touch wall to wall..
> I think it might be a bit tight with 4 in a 3.6M.wide room!


The room is 4.7 wide which would easily fit 4 recliner's. Is 3.6 to short for viewing a 100" screen?

I can adjust the size of the room.

Thanks Prof.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Why are you orientating the room that way?
It's better to have the 4.7M. as your length..Also using the 3.6M. as your length, doesn't leave enough room behind the seats..


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

If only one row, that MIGHT be OK but usually better to do the length as the longest dimension. A 92" screen is going to look pretty puny on a 4.7m wall

Bryan


----------



## davidburn (May 10, 2007)

bpape said:


> If only one row, that MIGHT be OK but usually better to do the length as the longest dimension. A 92" screen is going to look pretty puny on a 4.7m wall
> 
> Bryan


Thanks Bryan and Bpape

So if I was to make the 4.7m the screen wall what would be the minimum depth to allow a 100" screen and still optain good SQ for the rears and keeping the chairs further enough away from the rear wall?

Thanks for the replies.

Dave.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Minimum THX recommended viewing angle is 36 degrees included angle. You can work backward from there to see where that would put seats. Based on that distance, try to have those seats at that distance be somewhere around 62-66% of the room length

Bryan


----------



## davidburn (May 10, 2007)

Thanks Bryan. Just what I needed.

Dave.


----------

